# Fourth of July



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2011)

I've posted this pic in the photos forum, but thought I'd put it here as well, for those who might not check the pics regularly.







I fragranced them with cotton candy and cinnamon sugar FOs.


----------



## shadowdancer (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Pepper!!!  they're lovely.  Just thinking of the 4th July and my friends in America will be doing all manner of fun things tomorrow   Thats awesome.  I might have to make some similar so I can send it to them 

Happy Independence Day to all the Americans here on SMF.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2011)

Pepper - 

I saw it in the Photo Gallery and posted a reply. You did a wonderful job on this soap. I think it's very nice of you to make a soap that resembles our flag. I think it's a great compliment.



			
				shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Happy Independence Day to all the Americans here on SMF.



shadowdancer - 

Thank you for this.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 4, 2011)

You should market it to the French for their July 14!
(it so resembles their flag too!)

(Bastille Day is the French national holiday which is celebrated on 14 July of each year. In France, it is formally called La Fête Nationale (The National Celebration) and commonly le quatorze juillet (the fourteenth of July). It commemorates the 1790 Fête de la Fédération, held on the first anniversary of the storming of the Bastille on 14 July 1789; the anniversary of the storming of the Bastille fortress-prison was seen as a symbol of the uprising of the modern nation, and of the reconciliation of all the French inside the constitutional monarchy which preceded the First Republic, during the French Revolution. Festivities are held on the morning of 14 July, on the Champs-Élysées avenue in Paris in front of the President of the Republic.)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice soap! I was just thinking about 4th of July soap when I was in the shower! lol


----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2011)

Catmehndi,  you must have been reading my mind!      I thought of making a soap for Bastille Day, then when I looked up the French flag, I saw it looked like my soaps.   Perhaps I can double up, and use them again for our French Canadian and French soapers.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 5, 2011)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Catmehndi,  you must have been reading my mind!      I thought of making a soap for Bastille Day, then when I looked up the French flag, I saw it looked like my soaps.   Perhaps I can double up, and use them again for our French Canadian and French soapers.



The French will love them - don't know about French Canadians though...I'm one and I can tell you, while I love France and its people, I much prefer my own flag (blue and white with Fleur de Lys)!


----------



## llineb (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome!...  great photo as well!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

That's pretty!


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 7, 2011)

pretty!


----------

